
Elon Musk: Telsa CEO Says Population Is Accelerating Toward Collapse - rbanffy
http://fortune.com/2017/07/07/elon-musk-world-population-collapse/
======
corysama
Important part: Accelerating _downward_. Still at upward velocity. But, not
for long. This will require major changes in economic strategies.

------
Aron
Knowing Elon this tweet will be followed in a few months with a new kind of
drilling company.

~~~
tiredwired
FarmX - Smart livestock will farm themselves.

~~~
Aron
And then Snowball turned to Napoleon, 'you know I've been thinking..'

